# If you could choose your type then, what would you be?



## Fischer (Aug 16, 2012)

Chris Merola said:


> Did I accidentally do something cool? If so, I totally did that on purpose! :3


Way-> Jay 
Jay-> Stay


----------



## Xzerio (Jul 29, 2014)

ENTJ is way to op
I don't see why people would want to be anything else.


----------



## MelodyGirl (Dec 18, 2010)

ESFJ is missing on here. Wow, is it that bad?


----------



## Chris Merola (Jul 11, 2014)

conundrum94 said:


> Way-> Jay
> Jay-> Stay


maybe I subconsciously did that, but alas, I wasn't aware!


----------



## Trademark (Nov 13, 2014)

I would probably choose Enfj. I think that,s too close to Infj. I am happy for being an Infj and for being weird though.


----------



## allergy (Jul 16, 2014)

ESTP, because I'd like to be more outgoing.


----------



## lookslikeiwin (May 6, 2014)

I actually am pretty happy with INTP.

But if I were going to switch it would be one of these for these reasons:

INFJ - because they're so cam and serene and come off as wise. I feel like I'm wise, but because of my overexcited Ne, I don't come off that way. Plus my Fe is so low, so I just seem like I don't like people when I'm serious.

ISTP - again, the chillness. I wish it were easier for me to relax.

INTJ - because that Te/Fi yet still introverted intellectual thing. They just care so much less about other people's opinions. That'd be really nice. I've learned how to not care so much because of my ENTJ hubby, but I still read people so I can't help but overthink about it.


----------



## nO_d3N1AL (Apr 25, 2014)

Wow, so many people want to be INTJ! It's not a bad type tbh but definitely has its downsides when it comes to understanding social norms. I voted ENTP because they are NT so still "rationals" but get on better with people due to Fe and are less serious (being a perceiver) and can relate to many things with Ne at a guess. Why no love for ISFJ though? I can see why nobody voted ESTJ (no offense) because of the stereotypes and perceived stubborness, inferior Fi etc. but being an ISFJ is surely not bad is it?


----------



## Grandalf (Jun 7, 2014)

Currently all NT's combined make up 75.86% of total votes.

Was there ever any doubt? :tongue:


----------

